# converting Clarisworks file to MS Office document



## JenniferRita (Sep 21, 2009)

I have about 10 floppy discs with files created in Clarisworks (probably prior to version 5.0) on an old Mac from about 1996-2000. I do not have that computer any more. Now I have a pc with Microsoft Office Suite, probably either 1997 or 2003. I have already tried to change a couple of the Clarisworks documents to .rtf documents, but they still have a lot of symbols and incomplete content when opened. I also tried to find a Calarisworks install online, but could not find this.

How can I convert the Clarisworks files to Microsoft Word documents? And, will I have to convert each file individually, or is there a way to convert all the files on a given floppy disc at once?

If this is not the proper forum for my question, please refer me to the proper forum.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You could try in the MS Office forum. But as far as I know, MS Office could never open Clarisworks files. The only way to go between the two was to have Clarisworks save the files as MS Office files. Appleworks will be the last software package that could open Clarisworks files, and I'm not sure if Apple ever made a Windows version of it like they did with Clarisworks. You could find a Mac with iWork on it, and it should open the files, and then you can save them as Office 97 files, only no Mac that can run iWork will have a floppy drive. Other than that, I don't know what you could do. This will be an one file at a time process.


----------

